# Iphone Alternative



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

da ich mir ein neues Handy zulegen will aber mir das Iphone samt Vertrag einfach zu teuer ist suche ich eine Stivolle Alternative mit gleichen wenn nicht besseren Funktionen (Apps ist klar gibts atm noch nirgendwo anders soweit ich weiß und teile der Touchscreenfunktion auch nicht), auf jedenfall soll man damit bequem im Internet sein können Mobiletv sollte auch drauf laufenund natürlich schön viel Musik draufpassen.

DANKE


----------



## hempsmoker (8. September 2009)

Also ich hab seit Februar das Nokia 5800 xpress Music und bin damit vollends zufrieden. Das Handy war bei vielen Tests auch vor dem iPhone. Habs mit einer 8GB micro-SD bekommen, kannst aber natürlich auch ne 16GB SD reinschieben wenn du möchtest. Da sollte zumindest genug Mucke für 1 - 2 Wochen drauf passen . Das tolle ist, dass man jeden Kopfhörer benutzen kann den man will! Oben gibts nämlich eine Klinke/Chinch-Buchse, das war auch ein Grund für mich, dieses Handy zu holen. Soundqualität ist auch klasse! 

Der Touchscreen funktioniert wirklich gut und surfen lässt es sich mit dem Handy auch einwandfrei. Mit den integrierten Lagesensoren kippst du das Teil einfach in die Horizontale und schon hast du eine schöne Übersicht über alle Websiten. Multitouchfähig ist es leider nicht, aber das ist auch nicht so schlimm. 
GoogleMaps funktioniert auch prima - da das Handy auch einen GPS-Empfänger hat, kann man es auch halbgwegs als Navi benutzen (kommt an Handelsübgliche Navigationsgeräte natürlich nicht ran). 

Kann das Nokia nur empfehlen. Am Besten du gehst mal in einen Laden und probierst es einfach mal selbst aus!


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

Danke dir schonmal, das 5800 Xpress Music ist mir schon aufgefallen nur wusste ich halt nicht wie es so ist. Ich werde am Freitag mal zu meim Handyladen gehn und es mir anschauen.


mfg


----------



## da_Fiesel (8. September 2009)

das Samsung Omnia I8910 HD is auch ein verdammt geiles Teil. 
Nur wirklich billiger als das Iphone ist es glaube ich nicht 
Da wäre das Nokia doch eine gute Wahl. Vom LG KM 900 Arena würde ich dir stark abraten, ist der größte Crap den es gibt,,,zumindest die Software is total beschissen umgesetzt habe noch ne so ne verbuggte Software gesehen.

T_Mobile hat glaub ich auch erst vor ein paar Wochen die Tarife fürs IPhone stark erhöht. Leider , sonst häte ich mir auch ein gehohlt.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2009)

ich würde dir zu Samsung I8910 HD raten. Kann mehr als das Iphone und das noch viel besser


----------



## Otep (8. September 2009)

Hm, also ich habe das HTC Touch HD...

kann ich auch sehr empfehlen... 5MP Kamara, micro SD 8GB, UMTS,HSDPA,HSUPA, WinMobile... usw... gibt viele kostenlose Programme dafür usw... halt. Von den Funktionen wie das IPhone... besser oder schlecht, keine Ahnung! Ich denke das kann man so auch nicht sagen da jedes Gerät Vor- und Nachteile mit sich bringt...


----------



## hempsmoker (8. September 2009)

Das HTC Touch HD wär auch mein Lieblingskandidat gewesen, vor allem galt es ja fast schon als DER iPhone-Killer, aber das war zu der Zeit, wo ich mich dann doch für das Nokia entschieden habe, einfach viel zu teuer... Mit Vertrag hätt ich sogar noch knapp 200 Euro drauf legen müssen... 

Keine Ahnung wie teuer das jetzt ist, aber falls es wesentlich billiger sein sollte, solltest du dir das HTC auch mal ansehen!


----------



## CrazyBanana (8. September 2009)

wart doch bis Oktober und dann dass Nokia N900


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

hmm mal schaun bis oktober könnt ich schon noch warten aber wenn mans so nimmt müsste man eigentlich nur noch warten weil immer demnächst was bessres rauskommt -.-


----------



## leorphee (8. September 2009)

schau dich bei HTC um...


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

htc hat soweit ich von nem bekannten erfahren hab zurzeit den schnellsten CPU oder???


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2009)

Eigentlich gibt es in meinen Augen keine wirkliche alternative dazu.
Das I Phone ist einzigartig !


----------



## Pommes (8. September 2009)

Von LG gibs ins dat sieht genau gleich aus, vom äußeren bis zum Menü.
Aber Apple erreicht keiner


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2009)

Aber LG hat keine gute Softwareunterstützung !


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> ich würde dir zu Samsung I8910 HD raten. Kann mehr als das Iphone und das noch viel besser



*Zustimm* Ich hab das Omnia HD selber und die einzigen ,,echte" Schwächen ist der vorinsallierte Browser und die Akkuanzeige, welche sich aber beide meiner Meinung nach verschmerzen lassen  Das Omnia macht super Bilder, der Akku hält bei intensiver Nutzung 2 Tage, Die Kamera macht gute Pics, und das Handy besitzt eine gute Unterstützung für Software von Dritten.


----------



## Pommes (8. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber LG hat keine gute Softwareunterstützung !



Richtig, das Ding ist Müll


----------



## Otep (8. September 2009)

Nunm ich denke da kann man sich drüber streiten welches besser ist... wer z.B. immer Nokia hatte wird Nokia am besten finden... Fanboy halt 

Ich bin mit dem HTC Touch HD super zufrieden... Anwendungen laufen prima und schnell usw halt... Programme von drittanbietern gibts auch viel, ob man das braucht is ne andere Frage... In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben mehrere das I Phone... meins wäre es jetzt nicht...


----------



## Pommes (8. September 2009)

Habs gefunden. Ist halt nur n bisschen klein und dick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. September 2009)

mal kurz ne andere Frage: Weiß jemand wo ich nen PDF-Reader fürs Nokia 5800 her kriege?


----------



## Otep (9. September 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> mal kurz ne andere Frage: Weiß jemand wo ich nen PDF-Reader fürs Nokia 5800 her kriege?




klick mich


----------



## Webstyler (9. September 2009)

Eine richtihe Alternative gibt es nicht, da ja sonst wieder so was Iphone Clone in den raum geschmissen wird, aber das Nokia ist schon klasse.

HTC hat mit dem Hero nen echt geiles teil rausgebracht aber ist halt ne preisklasse für sich.

Aber schau dir mal als Alternatibe das HTC Tattoo an, ist etwas abgespeckter als das Hero hat aber die gleiche Bedienoberfläche ( sense )

Ich selber überlege mir das Tattoo zu holen.

MfG

webstyler


----------



## Aequitas (9. September 2009)

Nabend,
vielleicht wäre ja das Blackberry Storm 9500 ja eine Alternative für dich RIM BlackBerry Storm 9500 (Business-Handy) - Test - CHIP Online

MfG 
Dominique


----------



## K4R4cH0w (22. September 2009)

Ich nutze seit ca.2 Monaten das HTC Magic.
Einfach ein super Gerät!
Was die Austattung angeht zieht es quasi gleich mit dem iphone.
Was mir besonders positiv aufgefallen ist:
- komfortabel surfen (dieser Beitrag wurde mit dem Magic geschrieben)
- sehr schnelles  und genaues GPS
-unvorstellbar viele apps und Spiele im kostenlosen Androidmarket
- ausgesprochen flott im internet,so gut wie immer top Empfang (Vodafone)
-auch ausserhalb des markets gibt es viel Material zur Androidplattform

Sachen wie ein lagesensor usw. sind natürlich auch dabei.
Lg


----------



## bofrost (29. September 2009)

Demnächst wird ja hoffentlich bald das HTC Leo erscheinen.
Das wird wohl auch eine gute alternative zu iphhone werden.
Wird aber am Anfang auch noch recht teuer sein.


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. September 2009)

Palm Pre


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. September 2009)

Samsung Omnia HD:

-enorme Ausdauer (intensive Nutzung ohne Sorgen 2 Tage)
-gute Kamera
-schnelles BS
-Displayqualität, da kann Iphone & Co. nicht mithalten
-MP3 Funktion mit PowerMP3 als Software


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Oktober 2009)

Also für mich ist das IPhone einzigartig allein durch das außerordentliche gute Touchdisplay ! 
Es gibt keine alternative...
Entweder das IPhone oder nichts


----------



## Gast1664313005 (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon oft gesagt.
HTC Touch HD; HTC Hero.
Aber alle recht teuer, aber mit TouchFlo... genial!

Ich selber besitzte ein Touch Pro2, kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ist auch recht teuer!


----------



## Bang0o (8. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das IPhone einzigartig allein durch das außerordentliche gute Touchdisplay !
> Es gibt keine alternative...
> Entweder das IPhone oder nichts


sag mal stehst du auf jobbs gehaltsliste? ^^

iphone is doch auch nicht das wahre
ausserdem hat nicht jeder 850€


----------



## iUser (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es vom OS ausmachen..und da bleibt neben dem iPhone-OS eigentlich nur Android, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Oktober 2009)

ich kann dir mal das Samsung SGH-S5230 empfehlen^^
ich habs jz seit einem Monat. hab ne 4GB Speicherkarte (µSD) drin. Es is leicht und einfach elegant. selbstverständlich touchscreen^^
hat ne 3,2MP Kamera, die meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt das Maß aller Dinge ist... aber welche Handycam is das schon...
bzgl. Headset: es ist eines mitgeliefert. es funzt nur über den eigenen stecker, über den das handy auch aufgeladen bzw mit dem PC verbunden wird.
Lautstärke und Soundqualität des Lautsprechers ist super! extrem laut und trotzdem noch einen ziemlich guten Ton!
schaus mir mal an. ich habs ohne vertrag und ohne speicherkarte für 150 euro mei MM gekauft^^
es gibt das handy in pink, weiß und schwarz. weiß sieht auch noch edel aus^^ meistens siehst es im inet in schwarz...

Hier mal der Link...
http://at.samsungmobile.com/mobile-phones/SamsungStarS5230
Da musst das Bild anklicken damits zu der Übersicht kommst^^ hab versucht den link einzufügen aber ging leider nicht...

mfg


----------



## lazy (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist das da mit dem Touchscreen, lässt der sich wirklich komplett mit den Fingern bedienen und muss man manchmal 2 -3 mal drücken bevor er reagiert oder ist der wirklich like iphone/ipod touch?


----------



## _V_ (11. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klar das Nokia N900, ich komme aus der Branche und kann dir sagen das Teil ist sein Geld wert. 

 Nokia Deutschland - Nokia N900 - Produkte


----------



## Wargrown (21. Oktober 2009)

_V_ schrieb:


> Ganz klar das Nokia N900, ich komme aus der Branche und kann dir sagen das Teil ist sein Geld wert.
> 
> Nokia Deutschland - Nokia N900 - Produkte




Voll dito


----------

